# The Baldor Diamond Wheel Tungsten Grinder Project



## coolidge (Jul 29, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## brino (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice! 

Please keep the pictures coming!!! 

-brino


----------



## sgisler (Jul 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see that beast when done. Are you going to do guides of some kind for repeatable point angles?


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolidge (Aug 2, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge (Aug 2, 2015)

sgisler said:


> Can't wait to see that beast when done. Are you going to do guides of some kind for repeatable point angles?
> 
> 
> Stan,
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have some ideas on this for two reasons. Grooves for 1/6 and 3/32 tungsten adjusted to the proper angle would make things easier, second the tungsten gets hotter than hell when grinding so I could make the guide out of a thick chunk of aluminum to suck the heat out of the tungsten.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 2, 2015)

Just get a tungsten sharpener, you will be way happier I would think.   I picked up a high quality one used on ebay.  No more ruining nice wheels on your bench grinder.  All the dust is contained in the tungsten grinders head, nice set up.

michael


----------



## sgisler (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks good Coolidge! I'm a fan of overkill!! It IS a beast. 

Micheal, I've thought about making a 'head' for a cordless dremel I have sitting around that would contain a diamond wheel, something similar to the commercial offerings. Just too many other things in front of it. 
I do like the idea of not getting up off my lazy arse to sharpen tungsten. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolidge (Aug 4, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge (Aug 16, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## coolidge (Aug 16, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## sgisler (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking good!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Aug 16, 2015)

coolidge said:


> and kept the thing out of the puddle.



I always find that the difficult part.......
-brino


----------



## coolidge (Aug 21, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------

